# Hungarian Temperament



## topaz (Aug 9, 2011)

Does the temperament of Havanese bred in Hungary differ from Havanese bred in USA?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It shouldn't vary in temperament as long as line is pure Havanese and not mixed with other breeds to bring in those temperaments.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you planning on importing a dog from Hungary? I don't believe the temperament will be different, however if the dog is older they sometimes have to adjust to the different languages, etc. My older dog was supposed to be bilingual..but the breeder has a heavy french accent...I am sure my southern accent was very strange indeed..however the dog has adjusted. I think the flight was traumatic and long.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Are you planning on importing a dog from Hungary? I don't believe the temperament will be different, however if the dog is older they sometimes have to adjust to the different languages, etc. My older dog was supposed to be bilingual..but the breeder has a heavy french accent...I am sure my southern accent was very strange indeed..however the dog has adjusted. I think the flight was traumatic and long.


 yeah Flynn, I don't know how any dog can understand the "southern accent". ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

You got it...hard for anyone to understand! She really did look at me in some strange ways when I tried to talk with her...probably why she never understood her name when i spoke to her..I even went on and listened to how it was supposed to sound in French..and I could not get that french tone to work coming out of my mouth...I did try though!! 
Sir Winston helped...I think she felt if he trusted me, I must be okay...lol..


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Flynn I laughed and laughed at this.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, that is funny, Flynn! I never even thought about accents when you mentioned Lady Mia did not seem to recognize her previous name. And I know you are from the south, but for some reason, I have never thought of you with a southern accent. Now you will have to post a video and talk to your pups, so I can hear!! :biggrin1: It was so much fun hearing Dale talk to Cicero in her southern accent - love those accents!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

topaz said:


> Does the temperament of Havanese bred in Hungary differ from Havanese bred in USA?


A good person to ask might be Heather. Cache havanese on here. She is a breeder and has imported havanese....I believe from Hungary.


----------



## topaz (Aug 9, 2011)

We are not planning on importing a Havanese from Hungary. The reason we asked about temperament is because we found from our reading of posts and on websites that some USA breeders have included Havanese from Hungary in their breeding program.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

May May's mother was imported from Christa's Jumpy Clown in Hungary and both May and her mom have AWESOME temperments. Couldn't ask for better.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

My sweet Holly is from Hungary.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

About the southern accent - LOL When we moved back to the south after years of being away my daughter (3rd grade at the time) couldn't understand her teacher!!! People would say to me "You're not from around here, are you" when they heard me speak. Now I never hear that - southern accents are very easy to pick up!!!

Dave, I am insulted.......lol


----------



## billie (Jun 8, 2011)

My stud dog Sparkey is from Hungary. He understands everything I say to him, but like every male I know he has selective hearing. His bark is a little different from my other Havanese.


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

CH Kantavori Mini Cedrik was imported from Hungry by Pam Tapscott, lived with Heather for a while and has presided with me for more than 3 years now. He has many puppies are they are incredible friendly, sweet and outgoing... Just like the "Coby", "Tobie", "Stogie" and "Beamer" Puppies which I guess one would say are 100% american. Now with that said... I want you to know that shyness in a Havanese is an inherited trait... and it matters NOT where the Havanese parent was born.


----------

